# Momma suffocating babies



## PugLover71 (Feb 21, 2008)

My pug had 6 healthy babies 9 days ago. This is her 3rd litter and last as she is getting fixed after this one. She had always been a great mother with her previous litters. ( 1st litter was 9 babies - 1 died within 24 hrs ( very small baby) ( 2nd litter was 8 babies all did great)

Problem with this litter is "Diva - momma" has unentionally ( i hope) killed 2 of her babies by suffocating them. I beleive it has happened while she adjusts herself to get more comfortable or to clean a baby. She ends up on top of another. She either doesnt hear/feel the baby being squished or doesnt care to move. The first puppy was squished 3 days after birth. We werent 100% sure that is what happened so we really didnt do anything.
Yesterday morning we found another dead baby in with her. The rest of the day We kept her away from the pups and only brought her into them for feedings. 2 times I witnessed her sitting on a pup and not attempting to get up. ( I had to physically pull out the pup. ( I am sure it would have died if I had not)

Couple questions. Does anyone have any solutions as to how I can stop this from happening. ( BTW it is not a matter of the baby being squashed up against a wall. It is just totally under her) She is kindof an overweight pug with very big boobs which makes it easy for them to get stuck under her)

Also I have read so many differnt things and from my vet as to how often I should be taking momma in to feed the babies. Has anyone else actually had to do this and can you give adivice as to a time table for ages which momma should be let in to feed her babies. 

BTW momma loves to be with her babies and crioes and go crazy when she cant be with them. We have to pry her out of the box after feedings. it is very sad. 

Thank you for any advice


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess I don't understand why you are taking her away from her pups at all?


----------



## PugLover71 (Feb 21, 2008)

Because if she is left in with them unattended she will lay on them and i do not want to go in and find anymore dead babies. i can not sit with her 24/7 so I decided i will just take her into them when they need to be fed and cleaned by her. ( which has been every 2 hours between the hours of 6 am and midnight and then every 3 hours during the overnight)

I know some have said its all part of mother nature to let the mother be with the pups and if she kills them then that is the way it was meant to be. But I feel if i can do something to save the rest of the pups I will.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

WHY! does this dog keep having puppies! you came on here in 2008 with her first litter she had mange and was barely a year old. What has become of all the other puppies she's made over the last two years. How are these puppies any different than a shelter puppy? Do they have champion parents? how bout' OFA's? Performance titles? Companion titles?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

When we have a litter at my house, we ARE with our newborns 24-7 for the first 3 weeks of their life, and there are many reasons for this. We will not plan a breeding unless it fits into our daily schedule and we know we can adjust things so someone is always always with them. I put far too much into my breeding plans to lose a puppy because we don't have the time to be with them every second. 

If one of us isn't in with them, even if I'm just running to the bathroom or to grab a snack, the mom is out with us and the door is closed or she is in a crate, and usually that is only for 30-45 minutes at the very most. I refuse to lose a puppy--or the mom--because I wasn't vigilant. Too many things can go wrong in the first weeks of life and my puppies are too important to risk it. 

Mother Nature didn't choose to bring these puppies into the world--YOU DID. It is your responsibility to keep those babies safe and the pups and mom healthy. Yes, it is inconvenient and tiring and difficult, but they are here because of YOU and you need to step up. If you can't be in there with them, she shouldn't be, either. The only way to stop her from squashing the puppies is to be there to prevent it. Make some sacrifices in your regular routines and be accountable for the choices you have made.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

you allowed an overweight pug have three litters in two years?

do you know pugs at all?

as to the babies....chances are, since your momma pug has never had a chance to regroup.....her babies are not healthy babies...and probably have genetic issues...jeez, one of which is breathing problems...

usually, in my experience at least....when a mother turns over, puppies get out of the way.....they squirm they squiggle...it's just like human babies....

course, all this depends on the HUMAN being there.....to help out if necessary...

but pugs have brachycephalic issues anyway, especially those who are bred just because.....the fact that your overweight mother with big boobs gave birth without c sectioning....is a miracle...

how much are you selling them for? 800? 

so now the poor schmucks who buy your puppies get to fix their noses, their palates....their eyes, probably..

good job. you're the poster child for reckless breeding.....

and if you think i'm angry, i am...i've had a rescue pug from a breeder like you....who is not even three and has had three surgeries...did it cost the breeder money? no.

did it cost me heartache, cones of shame, exhorbitant amounts of money, so he could see, hear, and smell? yes.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

PugLover71 said:


> Because if she is left in with them unattended she will lay on them and i do not want to go in and find anymore dead babies. i can not sit with her 24/7 so I decided i will just take her into them when they need to be fed and cleaned by her. ( which has been every 2 hours between the hours of 6 am and midnight and then every 3 hours during the overnight)
> 
> I know some have said its all part of mother nature to let the mother be with the pups and if she kills them then that is the way it was meant to be. But I feel if i can do something to save the rest of the pups I will.


Well, some one needs to be with her 24/7. Mother nature has nothing to do with an unsupervised mother that accidentally suffocates her pups. That has to do with the irresponsible owner. English bulldog breeders spend the first few weeks with the mom and pups 24/7 so that she won't end up suffocating any pups.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> you allowed an overweight pug have three litters in two years?
> 
> do you know pugs at all?
> 
> ...


She's from Missouri what would you expect from the puppy mill capital of the states? What you have done, and from reading your post history, is not worthy of my help. Good luck... you're gonna need it. Poor dogs... *insert rant here* just unbelieveable that such ignorence is STILL running rampant. I should know better than to expect any differet from profit breeders.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I read all your previous posts ... back when she had mange in 2008, you said you were going to get her spayed after the first litter. Apparently you didn't and went on to have two more litters. 

Seems very irresponsible to me. With all the unwanted puppies in shelters all over the world, needing homes, why bring more into the world?

It's none of my business, of course, and I am opening a can of worms and opening myself up to being flamed, I suppose, but I am a big advocate of spaying and neutering pets and completely against casual household breeding.


----------



## tboss (Jan 2, 2010)

Dog Shrink, i take offense to your comment about Missouri breeders, i am from Missouri, and believe it or not, not all breeders from Missouri are like this. 

Pug Lover 71--YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS OWING A DOG, MORE LESS BREEDING THEM. REHOME THEM SO THEY HAVE A CHANCE AT A LOVING HOME!!!!! ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT GIVE OTHER MISSOURIANS A BAD NAME!!!! STOP BREEDING YOUR POOR DOG!!!!!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry that you take offense tboss but when you get as many mill rescues as I do out of Missouri you tend to have a bit of a skewed view of anyone involved with dogs in that state. Puglover71 would be the perfect example of why I say that.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

PugLover,
You've come here repeatedly looking for advice on new litters when you've been told to spay neuter and quit breeding irresponsibly. YOU obviously don't listen to the advice of the forum and in fact seem to take joy in getting angry responses. There's a special name for that here.


----------

